# Trouble building chest



## Nathan Acree (Jul 1, 2003)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for me- I have great difficulty building any mass in my chest.  Other areas (arms, back, shoulders) I see significant gains fairly quickly.  However, I just can't seem to build any mass in my chest.

My chest workout is:

Decline press with bar- 3sets
Incline press with dumbells- 3sets
Vertical press machine if available -3set
Flys on machine- 3sets

I tend to avoid the flat bench as I usually do not have a spotter available.

Does anyone have any suggestions/advice?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2003)

Stop using a machine, try dumbells. I would only do one or two sets tops for the pec dec/fly.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree with Mudge, but a little more info.  What's your rep range?  Volume is also a little low for me, but I think others may disagree.  You may want to move to hitting your chest more than once a week, depending on the w8s you're lifting.


----------



## tjwes (Jul 1, 2003)

Start benching it is a great mass builder.You don`t need a spot I train trotally alone and go for sets of 5 reps and I just know when to stop.Try doing 4 sets of 8 reps a little short of failure.Also incline db`s and dips 3 sets each ought to do it.These are all basic mass builders and make sure your nutrition is in order.Good luck.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2003)

When I have problems with my last rep on a flat bench I throw my hands out and use my triceps a bit more.


----------



## Nathan Acree (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> I agree with Mudge, but a little more info.  What's your rep range?  Volume is also a little low for me, but I think others may disagree.  You may want to move to hitting your chest more than once a week, depending on the w8s you're lifting.




I usually pyramid 10-8-6 reps with increasingly heavier weight.  I currently work chest/shoulders/triceps on the same day, twice a week.

In college ( a couple of years ago) I lifted with a buddy and so had a spotter and made large gains on the flat bench.

I guess I need to start using the flat bench again and I will try some of your suggestions.

Thanks to all who took the time to answer,

Nathan


----------



## sawheet (Jul 1, 2003)

Start with Incline dumbell presses, then go to flat.  get rid of decline or put it near the end.  And do heavy Incline dumbell flys, possibilly with a superset.

5 sets heavy incline press    12,10,8,6.f.  Increase weight each set
4 super sets of incline dumbell fly with barbell bench "neck press'  (be carefull man) Increase weight each time 15 reps for all

incline barbell press 3 to 4 sets heavy

gotta go finish later


----------



## tjwes (Jul 2, 2003)

Twice a week training of three bodyparts is overtrainingIMO. Cut back to once a week and watch your chest/body grow.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2003)

You may not be fully recovering if you train chest twice a week and that may keep you from growing. Cut back to once a week and stick the compound movements(flat bench and incline bench!)


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2003)

Make sure your back training is up to par too, lats play a role in bench as well. When I switched from pulldowns to genuine pullups my bench went up.


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2003)

I would also switch to decline db's vs. bb


----------



## olusco (Jul 2, 2003)

some may disagree or not, try  to  DO cable crossover like 60% of your strength not to failure.
Cable crossover
incline
flat
dip
incline dumbell flyes.
The should be for 4 wks
5th- 10th week
include decline dumbell flyes
push up super set
incline dumbell
flat dumbell and hold 5 sec when stretch at the top.
All should be done once  a week 
dip
Your chest will calling for mercy. DO NOT FORGET NUTRITION.


----------



## Skib (Jul 3, 2003)

i almost always do the same chest work out

start with bench, move on to db press, cable cross overs, hammer strength decline press machine and finish with wide or close grip fly's... sometimes i even do another set of db press with a lighter weight and work till failure just to finish my chest off...

that sounds like a lot... i'm always sore the next day but then i don't work my chest again until it's fully recovered which is usually 5-7 days later...

also, genetics play an important role too... maybe there's not much wrong with the way you're training, you just have a harder time putting on muscle in that area of your body... i know my buddy's chest is much more fully defined and developed than mine is yet i always lift 30-50 lbs more than he does and we're relatively the same size...


----------

